# Beinharte Weihnachtsausfahrt 2011 - Around Lörzweiler



## Ripman (5. Dezember 2011)

Tach auch,


auch in diesem Jahr laden der Wahre H. und meine Wenigkeit zu einer Weihnachtstour ein.

Die Runde steht wieder unter dem im letzten Jahr geschaffenen Motto *"Neu- und Erstbefahrungen"* und führt uns über die so genannte Rheinterrasse rund um Lörzweiler .

*Eckdaten:* etwa 40-45km, etwa 300-400hm, Rundkurs 
*Schwierigkeitslevel:* 1 (bis auf gefühlte 250cm Level 3)
*Tempolevel: *1 (6 km/h bei 2-3 % Steigung, 4 km/h bei 6 % Steigung)
*Charakteristik:* munteres Auf-und Ab in der Rieslingwüste ohne allzu deftige Steigungen und ohne "gefährliche" Downhillpassagen

Die Rundtour führt überwiegend über befestigte Weinbergswege, der ein oder andere Feldweg wird aber nicht ausgelassen werden. Neben dem rein sportlichen Aspekt wird die diesjährige Rundfahrt zusätzlich noch durch eine Prise örtliche Geschichte gewürzt. Unser Local arbeitet sich gerade in das Thema ein und freut sich schon auf sein mehrstündiges Referat ;-))
Die Tour richtet an die Anhänger des "Biken mit Freunden", sie ist ausdrücklich auch für Bikeanfänger und Tandemfreaks (Liegerad wahrscheinlich auch) geeignet.

Ein Glühweinstopp zum Aufwärmen ist organisiert, eine Einkehr am Tourende ebenfalls.

*Vorausetzung zur Teilnahme:* 


einwandfrei funktionierendes Bike
Helm
der Jahreszeit angepasste Kleidung (event. Wechselklamotten)
ausreichend Getränk, bei Bedarf Riegel o.ä.
Beleuchtung für alle Fälle
Moneten
  Eingeladen sind alle Beinhart-Mitglieder, nicht nur die, die um diese Jahreszeit sowieso noch draußen rumgondeln. Daneben gerne auch Gäste, die die Beinharten mal unverbindlich kennenlernen wollen.

*Start:* *Sonntag 18.12.2011, 11.00 Uhr*
*Treff:* *Bodenheim/Rhein Parkplatz "Am Dollesplatz"
GPS: *N49° 55.756', E008° 18.208'

Der Wahre H. und ich freuen uns auf reges Interesse und zahlreiche Begleiter auf dieser netten Runde.

Bitte hier mit fortlaufender Nummer zur Teilnahme anmelden, damit wir den Überblick behalten.

Sollten die Witterungsbedingungen so schlecht sein, dass auf keinen Fall gefahren werden kann, erfolgt hier die rechtzeitige Absage der Ausfahrt. Minustemperaturen und/oder vereinzelte Schneeflocken alleine sollten uns aber nicht von der Befahrung der Rheinterrassen abhalten.

Einen kleinen Eindruck der letztjährigen Veranstaltung findet Ihr *hier*
und *hier*

Viele Grüße

Jürgen

@ Administrator: Oben anpinnen bitte. Danke!


----------



## a.nienie (5. Dezember 2011)

Ripman schrieb:


> ... auch für Bikeanfänger und Tandemfreaks (Liegerad wahrscheinlich auch) geeignet.





Ripman schrieb:


> *Vorausetzung zur Teilnahme:* [/FONT]
> 
> einwandfrei funktionierendes *Mountainbike*





finde den fehler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (5. Dezember 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> finde den fehler



Wer den Fehler findet, der darf ihn behalten!


----------



## a.nienie (5. Dezember 2011)

ach komm, jetzt da Du so eine große leuchte hast.


----------



## Ripman (5. Dezember 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ach komm, jetzt da Du so eine große leuchte hast.



So groß ist die gar nicht.


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (5. Dezember 2011)

Wäre gern dabei ...bräuchte dann jemand der mich mitnimmt nach Bodenheim?!?!

gruß


----------



## Ripman (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich fahr mitm Rad dorthin.


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (5. Dezember 2011)

Ripman schrieb:


> Ich fahr mitm Rad dorthin.



Fahren wir zusammen? Werd dann mit dem hardtail fahren.

Aber bitte im " normalen " Tempo!


----------



## Ripman (5. Dezember 2011)

Kein Problem. Dein "normales Tempo" oder meines??? 

Aber egal wie schnell oder langsam: Bitte ca. 15km je An- und Abfahrt einkalkulieren, inklusive Tour können dann so u. U. 80Km zusammenkommen.


----------



## Mr Cannondale (7. Dezember 2011)

Super: diesmal schaf ich es bestimmt rechtzeitig zum Startpunkt zu kommen, auch wenns wieder schneit


----------



## Ripman (7. Dezember 2011)

Das glaub ich erst, wenn ich Dich dort vor mir sehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (11. Dezember 2011)

Werde bei hoffentlich schönem Wetter mitfahren.


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (11. Dezember 2011)

Ripman schrieb:


> Kein Problem. Dein "normales Tempo" oder meines???
> 
> Aber egal wie schnell oder langsam: Bitte ca. 15km je An- und Abfahrt einkalkulieren, inklusive Tour können dann so u. U. 80Km zusammenkommen.



Meins!!!

Ich würd gern mit dem Hardtail kommen ..is das ausreichend? denn fast 15 kg mit dem pitch muss ich nich haben ..wenns nix zum runterknattern gibt...!


----------



## Cynthia (11. Dezember 2011)

Goldener_Reiter schrieb:


> Ich würd gern mit dem Hardtail kommen ..is das ausreichend? denn fast 15 kg mit dem pitch muss ich nich haben ..wenns nix zum runterknattern gibt...!



Klar reicht das, da kommen auch andere mit dem Hardtail.


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (11. Dezember 2011)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Klar reicht das, da kommen auch andere mit dem Hardtail.



danke!

dann komm ich mit dem hardtail und den klickies an de füüüß!

freu!

at jürgen ? wo und wann treffen wir uns zur hinfahrt?

gruß


----------



## uwe50 (11. Dezember 2011)

4. - wenn ich richtig gezählt habe.

Allerdings sollte es zumindest von oben trocken sein und mindestens so Null Grad.


----------



## NoTraining (11. Dezember 2011)

5. und 6. -  - wenn unser Vorzähler richtig gezählt hat. Eli und meinereiner sind dabei. Ich wünsche mir wieder 10 cm Schnee, denn die Tiefschnee-Ausfahrt im letzten Jahr war einfach sensationell und als Weihnachtsausfahrt nicht zu toppen.

Gruß, NoTraining und NoClickies


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luzie (11. Dezember 2011)

7.     ...und ich wünsche weder Schnee noch Regen, sondern Sonnenschein 

Bis Sonntag


----------



## Achim (12. Dezember 2011)

Na gut, dann bis Sonntag!

LG Achim


----------



## M-T-B (12. Dezember 2011)

Dann bin ich wohl die Nummer 9 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



und frage mich wo und wie der Jürgen noch den ganzen Schnee her bekommen möchte, damit es so aussieht wie auf den Bildern?


----------



## a.nienie (12. Dezember 2011)

bei schnee bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## Adra (12. Dezember 2011)

Waldi und ich sind auch dabei.

Gruß & bis Sonntag


----------



## Littlejohn (12. Dezember 2011)

Ob Schnee oder nicht ist egal, hauptsache es Regnet nicht beim losfahren...
Ich komme auch mit.

Bis Sonntag

Jochen


----------



## Ruderbock (12. Dezember 2011)

Wenn nicht familien- / krankheitsbedingt doch noch was dazwischenkommt, bin ich auch dabei.

@Jürgen: von Gonsenheim aus liegt Hechtsheim doch eigentlich fast auf dem Weg, oder willst Du erst ganz flach am Rhein entlang?? So oder so hätt ich auch vor zweirädrig anzureisen.

LG Jens


----------



## hallotv (13. Dezember 2011)

3486, oder so...
Egal welches Rad und welches Wetter.


----------



## Rockside (13. Dezember 2011)

Dann bin ich der 16.
Bei der Nässe momentan hofft man fast, daß der Schlamm gefriert.


----------



## nicoleII (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich möchte auch mit  

Und ich schließe mich dem hier an: 


NoTraining schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir wieder 10 cm Schnee, denn die Tiefschnee-Ausfahrt im letzten Jahr war einfach sensationell und als Weihnachtsausfahrt nicht zu toppen.



Je nach Befinden und Wetter reise ich mit dem Rad oder per Bahn an - letztere kommt allerdings erst um drei nach elf an, und bis ich am Treffpunkt bin, dauert's dann auch noch ein paar Minuten - wäre nett, wenn ihr auf mich warten würdet .?.
No.17


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (14. Dezember 2011)

Nr. 18
Ich komme mit und achte darauf, daß Ihr im richtigen Tempolevel fahrt! 

Das Schneeradeln habe ich in Thüringen geübt, aber ich befürchte das können wir am Wochenende noch nicht anwenden.

Bis Sonntag,
Bettina


----------



## der wahre H. (14. Dezember 2011)

nicoleII schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch mit
> 
> Und ich schließe mich dem hier an:
> 
> ...




Kein Problem.


----------



## Ripman (15. Dezember 2011)

Also ....

in Anbetracht des regen Interesses (freut uns sehr) wird hiermit die Teilnahmeliste geschlossen, da ich vom dem einen oder Anderen weis, das sie auch mitfahren wollen, dies aber nicht explizit angekündigt haben.

Jenseits 20 Teilnehmer reichen uns völlig 

Freue mich schon auf den Sonntag, bin zwar noch ein wenig wackelig auf den Beinen, aber bis zur Ausfahrt sollte ich wieder fit sein.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Ripman (15. Dezember 2011)

Goldener_Reiter schrieb:


> at jürgen ? wo und wann treffen wir uns zur hinfahrt?
> 
> gruß



Andreas,

damit Du Dir jetzt nicht noch vor Aufregung die Fingernägel abkaust, die PC (igitt)-Tastatur hast Du ja schon fleissig bemüht , hier also jetzt mein Vorschlag:

Mein Rotwild und Dein Hardtail treffen sich am kommenden Sonntag spätestens um 10:00Uhr am Rhein in Höhe der Grünen Brücke. Dann haben wir Zeit genug, nach Bodenheim zu rollen und können unterwegs noch Jens aufsammeln. Packst Du das?? Und ... denk an Verpflegung!

Ääääh: Fährst Du auch wieder mit zurück? Ich frage nur, weil Du nur die Hinfahrt angesprochen hattest.

@Ruderbock: Wir rollen den Rhein entlang nach Laubenheim und folgen dann auf dem Radweg der Landstraße nach Bodenheim. Wo willst Du dazustoßen?

CU

Jürgen


----------



## M-T-B (15. Dezember 2011)

Hi Jürgen,

ich muss leider meinen Platz zur Verfügung stellen . Ich werde es zeitlich am Wochenende nicht organisiert bekommen an der W-Ausfahrt teilzunehmen.
Euch viel Spaß und Allen besinnliche Tage und (ohne Rad) einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## Littlejohn (15. Dezember 2011)

@Ripman: was meinst Du mit grüner Brücke? Ich würde mich Euch anschließen und mit nach Bodenheim rollen.


----------



## Ripman (15. Dezember 2011)

Littlejohn schrieb:


> @Ripman: was meinst Du mit grüner Brücke? Ich würde mich Euch anschließen und mit nach Bodenheim rollen.



So siehts da im Sommer aus (obendrauf) und da issie

Treffpunkt wäre dann Feldbergplatz/Ecke Taunusstr.

Bis denne

Jürgen


----------



## rübi (15. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Jürgen,

wollte auch mit nach Bodenheim radeln. Wann wolltest Du denn zu Hause losfahren? 
Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (15. Dezember 2011)

Ripman schrieb:


> So siehts da im Sommer aus (obendrauf) und da issie
> 
> Treffpunkt wäre dann Feldbergplatz/Ecke Taunusstr.
> 
> ...



Müsst ich hinbekommen. Bis um 10.00h an dem Stadtwerkepalast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (15. Dezember 2011)

Goldener_Reiter schrieb:


> Müsst ich hinbekommen. Bis um 10.00h an dem Stadtwerkepalast.



Meinst Du, Du schaffst das auch über die Brücke zum Rhein hin an die Taunusstr.?


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (15. Dezember 2011)

Muss ich schauen ....die brücke sagt mir nix. Aber ich werd das handy navi mitnehmen.


----------



## Ripman (15. Dezember 2011)

Goldener_Reiter schrieb:


> Muss ich schauen ....die brücke sagt mir nix. Aber ich werd das handy navi mitnehmen.



In der Schule keine Heimatkunde gehabt?? Armer Kerl!!
Der Glaspalast der Stadtwerke steht übrigens genau daneben. Wenn Du also die Rheinstraße in Richtung Rhein überqueren möchtest, kannst Du über die Brücke fahren, statt an der Ampel warten zu müssen und lernst so ein Stück neuerer Stadtgeschichte kennen. Das nenne ich ganzheitliches Mountainbiken!!!


----------



## a.nienie (15. Dezember 2011)

spannend wie ein edgar wallace krimi


----------



## Littlejohn (15. Dezember 2011)

Ripman schrieb:


> So siehts da im Sommer aus (obendrauf) und da issie
> 
> Treffpunkt wäre dann Feldbergplatz/Ecke Taunusstr.
> 
> ...



Okidoki, finde mich um 10:00Uhr dort ein.

Bis Sonntag

Jochen


----------



## Ripman (15. Dezember 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> spannend wie ein edgar wallace krimi



Was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldener_Reiter (15. Dezember 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> spannend wie ein edgar wallace krimi



Ja sehr spannend diese Dialoge^^

@ Jürgen....

Heimatkunde? Du meinst Wikipedia 2.0 

Außerdem wäre Heimatkunde Bingen am Rhein und nich Meenz! 

Ich werd mich auf der die das grünem etwas einfinden.


----------



## Ripman (15. Dezember 2011)

Goldener_Reiter schrieb:


> Ich werd mich auf der die das grünem etwas einfinden.



Musst Du gar nicht, die Brücke sollte eigentlich nur zur Orientierung  dienen (bei Jochen funktionierte das prima). Es reicht, wenn Du Dich um  10.00 Uhr an der Ecke Feldbergplatz/Taunusstr. einfindest


----------



## der wahre H. (15. Dezember 2011)

Littlejohn schrieb:


> Okidoki, finde mich um 10:00Uhr dort ein.
> 
> Bis Sonntag
> 
> Jochen



Wieso fährst Du hin und her? Die kommen doch nach 5 Min. am Fort Malakoff ( nochmals Stadtgeschichte) vorbei.

Wenn Du mitfährst, kommen die wenigstens pünktlich an.


----------



## Ripman (15. Dezember 2011)

der wahre h. schrieb:


> wenn du mitfährst, kommen die wenigstens pünktlich an.




)))


----------



## Mr Cannondale (15. Dezember 2011)

rübi schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> wollte auch mit nach Bodenheim radeln. Wann wolltest Du denn zu Hause losfahren?
> Gruß
> ...



ich würde mich anschliessen


----------



## Littlejohn (16. Dezember 2011)

der wahre H. schrieb:


> Wieso fährst Du hin und her? Die kommen doch nach 5 Min. am Fort Malakoff ( nochmals Stadtgeschichte) vorbei.



Das ist mir bewusst, 5 min und 5 min wieder zurück machen 10min mehr für den Winterpokal



der wahre H. schrieb:


> Wenn Du mitfährst, kommen die wenigstens pünktlich an.


Danke für Dein Vertrauen


----------



## Ripman (16. Dezember 2011)

@Rübi + Mr. Cannondale: Ich wollte um 9:30 Uhr bei mir zu Hause los, Ihr könnt gerne vorbeikommen, dann fahren wir gemeinsam.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## a.nienie (16. Dezember 2011)

was meint Ihr, wie lange dauern 45km + einkehr?
nur damit ich nicht in freizeitstress komme


----------



## der wahre H. (16. Dezember 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> was meint Ihr, wie lange dauern 45km + einkehr?
> nur damit ich nicht in freizeitstress komme



Geplant sind ca. 2 Stunden Fahrt ( Bodenheim, Nackenheim, Roter Fels, Carl- Zuckmayer-Weg, Niersteiner Warte, Schwabsburg, Landskrone, Lörzweiler )dort: Glühwein-Stop bei Heide und Pit, danach noch eine Runde bis zur Einkehr in Bodenheim " Zur Dutt" vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit.

Alles klar oder wohl oder doch ?


----------



## a.nienie (16. Dezember 2011)

klar wie kakao. danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (17. Dezember 2011)

Irgendwer hat mir seine Rüsselseuche verpaßt.  Das heißt, ich bin nicht dabei sondern muß das Bett hüten. 

(Als ob ich das nicht schon genug getan hätte )

Dann sehen wir uns also erst im nächsten Jahr wieder,
euch viel Spaß und immer festen Grund unter den Reifen!

LG Bettina


----------



## Ripman (17. Dezember 2011)

Das ist aber sehr schade  

Dann eben Gute Besserung, schöne Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Doppelherz (17. Dezember 2011)

Der guten Form halber. Wir zählen zu denen, die sich zwar angekündigt, aber hier noch nicht angemeldet haben. Wir sind nach wie vor dabei - wie sich das für uns gehört -  natürlich mit nur einem Rad.

Wir freuen uns
Birgit und Jochen


----------



## rübi (17. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Jürgen,

Uwe und ich werden direkt nach Bodenheim fahren; alos bitte nicht auf uns warten. Bis morgen dann,

Stefan


----------



## Ripman (17. Dezember 2011)

rübi schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> Uwe und ich werden direkt nach Bodenheim fahren; alos bitte nicht auf uns warten. Bis morgen dann,
> 
> Stefan



Danke für die Info, Uwe hatte mir das heute morgen auch schon gesagt. Wir sehen uns in Bodenheim.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Achim (17. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Jürgen, hallo Helge,
ich muss erkältungsbedingt leider absagen.
Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß.
LG Achim


----------



## Luzie (18. Dezember 2011)

Danke,

an Jürgen für das Guiden zum Treffpunkt 

an Pit und Helge für das Ausarbeiten und Guiden der Tour 

ein dickes *Dankeschön* an Heide für das Essen, Trinken und die wohlige Wärme - du hast mich vor dem Erfrieren gerettet  


Kein Dank an Petrus, dieses Schnee - Regengemisch hätte er sich echt sparen können 


Ich wünsche euch allen Schöne Weihnachten, kommt gut ins Neue Jahr


----------



## Doppelherz (18. Dezember 2011)

Auch von uns ein doppelherzliches Dankeschön an die Guides, war echt wieder klasse!
Hat alles gepasst, Tour, Einkehrschwung im Pit-Stop (@Heide:) und Absacker in der Dutt. Das schlechte Wetter habe ich hinten gar nicht so gemerkt... Gerne alle Jahre wieder!
Schöne Feiertage und liebe Grüße
euer Doppelherz


----------



## Littlejohn (18. Dezember 2011)

Mir hat die Ausfahrt auch sehr gut gefallen!!
*Danke an die Guides Jürgen, Pit und Helge und die Versorgung durch Heide! *

Das Wetter: Naja, richtiger Schnee wäre mir lieber gewesen....

Ich wünsche allen ein *Frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch* *ins neue Jahr*!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (18. Dezember 2011)

War wieder eine schöne Tour, mit allem, was eine traditionelle Beinhart-Weihnachtsausfahrt so erfordert, vielen Dank an alle fürs Mitfahren.

Allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr.

CU

Jürgen

@ Goldener Reiter: Gut nach Hause gekommen?


----------



## Mr Cannondale (18. Dezember 2011)

Das war mal wieder eine echte Beinhart Weihnachts Tour, mit allem was das Beinharte Hertz begehrt.
Vielen Dank an das Orga Team: Helge, Jürgen, Pit  und die Super Zwischenaufwärmglühweinrast bei Heide, Max und Pit


----------



## Steinhummer (18. Dezember 2011)

Freut mich, dass es euch gefallen hat, der wahre Dank gilt indes der und dem Wahren H., sprich Helge und Heide.

Anbei ein paar Foto-Eindrücke, neben dem mäßigen Können des Lichtbildners durch einen Wassertropfen auf der Linse zusätzlich eingetrübt:

Der einzig wahre H., Mann des Tages:






An der Landskrone musste H. seinen Pokal für bizarre Kopfmode bereits wieder abgeben:





20 Mann versauen die Kamerafahrt eines Mittelalter-Schinkens:





"Gute Beine" hatten sich die Radfahrer erhofft...





...am Ende war das Beinhaus eine ziemliche Enttäuschung...





250 cm S3:





Der wahre H. in "Gesprengte Ketten":





St.


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (19. Dezember 2011)

So Freunde!!!

Danke fürs guiden und verpflegen! Damits euch nich langweilig wird,hier das Video zur Ausfahrt.

@Jürgen ... jaaaa bin daheim =)
Beinharte Weihnachtsausfahrt 2011

tschööö


----------



## a.nienie (19. Dezember 2011)

schöne rennradstrecke.

danke an das guidende duo pitt + helge.  
friedliche coexistenz von wtm + 29er, es geht doch 
+ an die gute fee von der zucker reload station.


----------



## der wahre H. (19. Dezember 2011)

Vielen Dank für das Mitfahren auch ohne Tiefschnee und vor allem an Heide und Pit für den wieder vorweihnachtlich gelungenen Glühwein-Stop daumen: Wird noch zum Klassiker).

Allseits schöne Feiertage mit und ohne Bike.

Helge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicoleII (23. Dezember 2011)

Goldener_Reiter schrieb:


> So Freunde!!!
> 
> Danke fürs guiden und verpflegen! Damits euch nich langweilig wird,hier das Video zur Ausfahrt.
> 
> ...



Hey, danke für das Video - hast'e echt nett gemacht! 

Und da ich jetzt schon mal hier bin, auch noch einmal ein Dankeschön an Helge, Jürgen und Pitt für's Organisieren und für's Guiden der diesjährigen Weihnachtsausfahrt!   

 Und einen besonderen Dank an Heide und Pitt für die Versorgungs- & Aufwärm- & Klamottentrockenstation!  ​ 
Toll, dass trotz mäßigem Wetter so viele Leute dabei waren und auch die ganze Zeit ihre gute Laune beibehalten haben! Hat wieder viel Spaß gemacht!​ ​ _*Ich wünsche allen schöne Weihnachten und geruhsame Feiertage!*_​ 



_Nicole_​


----------

